# Which bee jacket or suit for hot weather?



## sidpost (Oct 13, 2015)

I have been reading and studying veils, suits, jackets, gloves, etc. I want to make a good decision the first time and wonder *IF* I should consider a suit instead of a jacket and whether either of these two options are better than the other and worth the money:

http://www.goldenbeeproducts.com/
http://www.ultrabreezesuits.com/

I am in East Texas where it can get hot and humid so, ventilation is something I am interested in. I could "suck it up" and sweat but, that doesn't seem very smart. The two options above seem to be easy to put on and take off so, the added convenience of jacket seems to be limited and offset with the possibility of getting into a 'hot' hive or helping a newbie mistake end up being easier and less painful to overcome.

I'm not knowingly allergic to bee stings so, I am not paranoid about avoiding them at all costs. I have had a couple hornet stings recently that weren't too bad but, I would still prefer to avoid the stings where reasonable.

Are there other more modestly priced jackets or suits that would be a better use of my money? Regarding veils, other than getting one that is zippered, what should I avoid and what should I seek out? And, what about gloves and the myriad of options to choose from?

TIA,
Sid


----------



## jklapperich (Jun 22, 2015)

I have this Bee Kool ventilated jacket from Blue Sky Bee Supply, and I love it.


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

sidpost said:


> I have been reading and studying veils, suits, jackets, gloves, etc. I want to make a good decision the first time and wonder *IF* I should consider a suit instead of a jacket and whether either of these two options are better than the other and worth the money:
> 
> http://www.goldenbeeproducts.com/
> http://www.ultrabreezesuits.com/
> ...


I have both a ventilated Suit and Jacket. If I was only going to have one, I'd get the jacket as I use it 20 times as often as I do the suit. I only use the suit for deep inspections of multiple hives, Like when I'm preparing for or making splits and cutouts. It's bullet proof protection. However, I use my jacket and jeans for almost everything else, simply because I don't want to fuss with putting the whole suit on if I'm not going to war. I'm on very private property so I go with just underwear under suit, so it's as cool as possible. The suit is real harassment if you see robbing or something that requires quick action or you are just peaking or treating with OAV or something like that. It's great to have good suits that you trust. I love the suit when I'm facing a hot hive. It's nerve racking when they are trying to kill you in large numbers.


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

Does any one have a fan in a vail to cool your head? I work in short sleeve shirts but sweat gets in my eyes.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Dan the bee guy said:


> Does any one have a fan in a vail to cool your head? I work in short sleeve shirts but sweat gets in my eyes.


You can always use a sweat band to keep the sweat out of your eyes.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I too use the jacket at least twice as often in removals and inspections. Unless I planned on wearing just a speedo under the one piece suit I think I would get more use from the jacket. I am going to purchase one ventillated jacket for each of my removal techs this winter.


----------



## texman034 (Feb 19, 2015)

I am also in east Texas. I have the ultrabreeze jacket and think it is well worth it. This is my first year and haven't ever wanted a full suit. Jacket, jeans tucked in socks have prevented stings. I also only use the blue nitrile gloves from harbor freight. I have a pair of leather gloves but find them too cumbersome. I have had a couple stings through gloves but only when squishing bees


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 15, 2014)

I bought a ventilated jacket from Mann Lake, I like it if there is a decent breeze but it is a lot heavier then my cheap pull over jacket. If there is no breeze the pullover is cooler to work in. If you are in a confined area protected from the wind it might be worth your time to find someone with a vented jacket and give it a try.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Brushy Mountain ventilated jacket with zippered Clear-Vue veil. www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Ventilated-Jacket/productinfo/987VJ/ Having a good jacket with zippered veil and boots with cuff straps is important.


----------



## mr.c (Jun 3, 2015)

I just got a Ultrabreeze suit. It is a huge improvement over my cotton suit. I am in toasty FL and have had a couple of heat strokes. I wear shorts all of the time even if it is 18 degrees. I haven't worn jeans in years. The cotton suit got me overheated a few times. It scared me more than a little bit. 
I strip down to my underwear with the Ultrabreeze and I can feel the breeze blowing through the suit. It might just save my life on a good hot day. Expensive but well worth it.


----------



## sidpost (Oct 13, 2015)

That Brushy Mountain ventilated jacket looks pretty good. 

Which zippered veil is best and a good match for this jacket?

Thanks,
Sid


----------



## PAHunter62 (Jan 26, 2011)

I have the golden bee products ventilated jacket. I like it a lot. Susie was great to work with.

JP did a youtube review of the jacket a few years ago.

https://youtu.be/mLpchJ9bszg


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Big fan of mann lakes vented jacket and veil! Got one for my wife and it is high quality.


----------



## RickR (Mar 19, 2010)

I posted a brief review of the Kelley ventilated jacket here on Bee Source: Kelley's Ventilated Jacket with Hat/Veil Combo


----------



## sidpost (Oct 13, 2015)

Are there any comparative reviews of these jackets and suits? Prices vary a lot.

I see favorable comments on all of them but, if I buy the 'cheaper' one, what am I missing?

Thanks,
Sid


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

"Which zippered veil is best and a good match for this jacket?"

I have a strong preference for the Clear-Vue. I do a lot of cutouts, and being able to climb ladders and move my head side to side without having to adjust my veil with gloves with honey on them and not get stung in the back of the head (or the tip of the nose) is important to me. Brushy Mountain sells one with a zipper that matches their jacket. I have had a Clear-Vue with a factory zipper that didn't match it, so caution is advised.


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

Riverderwent said:


> "Which zippered veil is best and a good match for this jacket?"
> 
> I have a strong preference for the Clear-Vue. I do a lot of cutouts, and being able to climb ladders and move my head side to side without having to adjust my veil with gloves with honey on them and not get stung in the back of the head (or the tip of the nose) is important to me. Brushy Mountain sells one with a zipper that matches their jacket. I have had a Clear-Vue with a factory zipper that didn't match it, so caution is advised.


My jacket is not a brushy mountain so I probably don't want their clear vue, where did you get your factory clear-vue and do you know what jacket zipper that it fit?


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

"My jacket is not a brushy mountain so I probably don't want their clear vue, where did you get your factory clear-vue and do you know what jacket zipper that it fit?"

I believe it was the Rossman BM03, and it fit their BM01 inspector jacket. I like that jacket, but it is not ventilated. I was surprised that the two veils were not interchangeable.


----------



## hmihajlo (Oct 24, 2015)

Hello,

try this suits. They are No. 1 producer of beekeeping suits and gloves in Croatia.

http://goodyear.com.hr


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.goldenbeeproducts.com/
http://www.ultrabreezesuits.com/

I have both of these in full suits and the ultrabreeze in a jacket. I've had both for more than a decade and they are well built and well worth the cost.


----------



## hmihajlo (Oct 24, 2015)

Yes, maybe. But the price of Goodyear full suits on is about 100 USD and the price of this suits is 259 USD and they have a best quality washable gloves that I ever had.

http://goodyear.com.hr


----------



## sidpost (Oct 13, 2015)

hmihajlo said:


> http://goodyear.com.hr


Is this available in the USA?


----------



## GarfieldBeek (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm in south Georgia and I think our summer heat and humidity is about as bad as anywhere. I'm sold on the Ultrabreeze and I like the full suit. With the full length zippers on the legs I can get in and out of the full suit just about as easily as using a jacket. I think people who think the jacket is cooler don't realize the real advantage of the full suit. Wear lightweight hot weather shorts and a moisture wicking shirt. Sure, it helps if there is a breeze but its still better than a regular jacket even when the breeze doesn't blow.


----------



## hmihajlo (Oct 24, 2015)

They can send you by the air mail. I think that this is price with included costs of shipping. If you are interested contact them by mail [email protected]


----------



## sidpost (Oct 13, 2015)

I haven't seen many bee jackets or suits in person so, shopping online is pretty difficult with favorable reviews everywhere, prices all over the place, and online pictures often times being worthless or downright inaccurate.

I saw one Mann Lake ventilated suit which looked nice and worked well according to the owner but, it felt strange in hand and the owner said he felt like a "marshmallow" wearing it. 

The Dadant ventilated suit looks a lot like the expensive suits with its very open panel material sandwiched between two thin outer layers. The Dadant owner spoke VERY highly about it and I liked how it felt in hand too. I should note that it wouldn't work for those of you working bees in your underwear. :no: Though it looks good for use with a wicking T-shirt and a good pair of shorts.


----------

